# Tail wagging XD



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

When Bert gets REALLY excited during play, or anticipation of play he will wag his tail. Also during wrestling he thrashes his head around like a little ferocious puppy and and bites my hand (never clamping down, just a tag) It is the cutest thing!

The tail wagging is what I don't understand. It can be when I'm loosely petting his tail or when he is watch my hands standing completely still waiting for them to pounce. He will just wag it back in forth XD Is this something other rats do? Is it what I think it is?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooh! That's a new one on me! :lol:

The closest I've seen is when our little one runs in the wheel... instead of just curling it over her back like Ratatouille does, she swishes it all over the place.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It wags similar to that of a pissed off snake will wag it's tail XD But he's DEFINATELY not pissed, he's having a good time.

It's only happened 2-3 times (but all within today and yesterday) and most I feel it and don't see it, but I saw it today XD


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i love when they curl their tails around you 
<3


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I've heard that their tails will twitch when *really* angry, in heavy combat and when very threatened - but I've never seen it. Doesn't sound like he's pissed off, though.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

hydra said:


> i love when they curl their tails around you
> <3


Except when you're trying to see and they're wrapping it around your eyes and smacking you in the face with it :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> I've heard that their tails will twitch when *really* angry, in heavy combat and when very threatened - but I've never seen it. Doesn't sound like he's pissed off, though.


Squirrels do that. They stamp their back feet at the same time. It's quite amusing to watch. I usually see them do it when they can't figure out how to get in the nut box that we have on our deck for them. Sorry, off topic ramble there... :lol:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, Siam will wag her tail when she's laying beside someone and getting scritched, if you hit her in the right spot. I have no clue what causes it though *shrugs*.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Tail wagging happens when there's a lot of excitement. It can be bad excitement, such as aggression or being territorial, or good where they're playing


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

He does do his best at acting ferocious at play! It's so **** adorable but I don't dare tell him that or else I might offend him XD I swear he is more like a puppy dog than a rat XD


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> I've heard that their tails will twitch when *really* angry, in heavy combat and when very threatened - but I've never seen it. Doesn't sound like he's pissed off, though.



my 2 rats fight all the time and cant be put out together. the hairless is very agressive towards the other female and when shes pissed off shell flap her tail up and down, get on her hind legs and attack her. not sure if all rats do it when angered but mine surely does. 


your sounds like hes just playing with you tho ;p


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

DonnaK said:


> hydra said:
> 
> 
> > i love when they curl their tails around you
> ...


also when u are tryin to talk and their tails go in to ur mouth euch


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's not so nice, either. Those tails can be scritchy if they rub them against you the wrong way :lol:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

The tails are my favorite part of rats XD The feet are my second favorite >_>


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Just witnessed massive tail wagging by a pissed off girl. An unfamiliar boy was having playtime and he was next to her cage, so she started running around agitatedly and wagging her tail like a maniac. 

He pissed her off so much she attacked the other rat in her cage. "I smell an intruder! Gotta attack!" *pounces on nearest rat*


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've had some experience with tail wagging. the rats that did it always did it when they were happy. i raised a baby that would do it everytime you picked her up she grew out of it. it was absolutely adorable though. but hearing that they also do this when ticked just improves my stand that a rat is the best parts of a dog and cat. as afftionate and easily as a dog and as self reliant as a cat with just as much personaility. but now with the tail bit, wags when happy like a dog and wags when royally ticked like a cat. so cool!


----------

